# Spanish style slingshot aka "The Ferrari"



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Some days ago I received one of the sickest / most badass slingshots I have ever had.

This is a bespoke slingshot. I wanted it to be painted in "Giallo Modena" official yellow paint from Ferrari. Hence its name.
Made by one of the best and most known shooters and makers in Spain, Jose Vela.

When I received it I was like a kid on Santa's day. It didn't took me too long to get the hang of it, it felt like a glove on my hand. 
Getting the hang of these kind of slingshots is not an easy task. The technique is completely different, the hold and the way to aim.

Needless to say this is a dedicated target shooting slingshot. Hunting with a slingshot in Spain is completely forbidden.

If there's any questions just away guys


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow!! That's incredible!!


----------



## Old Iowan (Aug 9, 2019)

*I'm impressed!!!!* And that's not easily done!!!!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have been told that they have outlawed that style in tournaments now, but not have confirmed that.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have been told that they have outlawed that style in tournaments now, but not have confirmed that.


I'll reply to that tomorrow. It requires a very long explanation it's very late here.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! That is SOME flip!

Congratulations on the paint job, Gaboloxo. Amazing.

I also want to hear the long answer about the tournament restrictions.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

That is an amazing slingshot. I imagine that you are very accurate with it. Congratulations.

Looking at your avatar photo - do you hold it upright, as opposed to gangster (sideways)? Also it looks like you draw right under your eye to aim - but no safety glasses! Are you worried about a broken band or worse, your ammo, hitting your eye?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, that is absolutely stunning!

You mentioned that you were limited to using natural-styled slingshots at the Spanish national competition during the summer, because the standard Spanish target slingshots were apparently banned by the regional authorities.

This brings me to the question as to whether Chinese-style frames with fiber optic sights and designed for flat bands are currently legal in Spain?

Are they considered as "tirachinas perfecionadas" ?


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

I found an article about José Vela, the creator of this slingshot (assuming this is correct) here: https://www.lavozdelsur.es/guadalcacin-factoria-de-campeones-de-tirachinas/

Right-click on the article and select "translate into English" (not perfect, but the Google translation is understandable)


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Oh you Spanish..you are such teases.

Making a taser gun out of a blow drier... :rolling:

OH OH here come the moderators :shhh:


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That one certainly has the high end look. The finishing work is stunning!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow, what a beauty.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Looks like something that could be used in a Terminator movie! Very futuristic,I like it but couldn't shoot it!


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

That looks simply amazing! I haven't seen much in the way of Spanish frames on here except what you've posted. Gorgeous piece of work.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

That is a beaut! Looking forward to your explanation on tournament restrictions. Would you be able to provide a video demo? Would love to see that Ferrari burning rubber!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Long post answering all questions coming in.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I have been told that they have outlawed that style in tournaments now, but not have confirmed that.


YES and NO answer.

The restriction in this year's Nationals doesn't apply for the following ones.

If you activate subtitles in this last year's Nationals video, you'll realize that most of us where talking about the ban and how pointless it was.

Even theown council police that caused this issue didn't even show up to check what slingshots we were using on-site.

SHORT and LONG video

That's why we all think in the spanish community that there was a black-hand somewhere. Not only we've been using the same sighted catapults for 17 past years but I'm sure we will not change for the following ones.

In other words, to prevent the championship to be cancelled with short notice (3 weeks) we were forced to use natural forks.

You can still see a good atmosphere on the videos no matter what the issue was.

I recommend you to read the article I wrote on Facebook regarding this issue to help you understand where we come from. LINK



Blue Raja said:


> That is an amazing slingshot. I imagine that you are very accurate with it. Congratulations.
> 
> Looking at your avatar photo - do you hold it upright, as opposed to gangster (sideways)? Also it looks like you draw right under your eye to aim - but no safety glasses! Are you worried about a broken band or worse, your ammo, hitting your eye?


The benefits of the gum rubber bands we mostly use here is that we get lower speeds but a longer life span. The same bandset usually last 900 - 1100 shots .

As a matter of fact, if you really cut them with a sharp blade, the only thing you care about is changing them because they lose power, not because they're gonna rip / break.

That's why you will never see spanish shooters wearing eye protection. Yeah, it sounds risky at the beginning specially if you aren't into the hobby and see us . I am into the competitive side of the sport for 15 years and I have never seen anyone wearing eye protection in Spain because no one has ever break them. I would only understand for a beginner.



Pebble Shooter said:


> Wow, that is absolutely stunning!
> 
> You mentioned that you were limited to using natural-styled slingshots at the Spanish national competition during the summer, because the standard Spanish target slingshots were apparently banned by the regional authorities.
> 
> ...


If you scroll down, I partially answer your first question in Tex_Shooter's reply.

Technically, any sighted slingshot, wrist-braced or using tubular bands is forbidden in Spain, I repeat, technically.

This is the only moment that the spanish weapon law mentions slingshots and labels them as " improved slingshot / tirachinas perfeccionado". So answering your question, technically a Chinese frame could be classed here.

But that's it, the spanish law doesn't mention if you used a natural fork slingshot with flat bands, for example. It's very doubtful and ambiguous. 

No updates regarding net year's Nationals, but as far as it goes to tournament slingshots, we will probably use them again.



MikeyLikesIt said:


> That looks simply amazing! I haven't seen much in the way of Spanish frames on here except what you've posted. Gorgeous piece of work.


You don't get to see too many apart from mine on the internet because I'm the only active spanish shooter in the forums nowadays. Also I'm one of the few spanish shooters that speaks fluent english. If there were more, I am sure you'd get to see more pictures online.

Nevertheless, if you've got facebook, there's a big spanish community and groups where you can see tournaments, different builds and stuff.

You check this out , you will like it LINK



Covert5 said:


> That is a beaut! Looking forward to your explanation on tournament restrictions. Would you be able to provide a video demo? Would love to see that Ferrari burning rubber!


For the tournament restrictions, please scroll down and read Tex-Shooter's and Pebble Shooter's reply.

So far weather has been very bad windy and cloudy. I just had a quick test indoors. I'll film a video once the weather clears out with a 40mm spinner, I should "easily" get 15 hits in a row. Subscribe to my youtube channel so you can see it.

This slingshot in particular has two tiny upgrades / improvements against my previous tournament slingshots but at the same time , these changes can only be seen by the trained eye.

The first upgrade was on the slotted holes in the sight. This minor but essential upgrade allows me to move horizontally the hole sight for a fine adjustment of my wrist.

This way I know exactly the position and alignment of my wrist is locked in place shoot after shoot. Minimizing the risk of missing a target.

This is a comparison against the other kind of sights I've been using to date.










The second upgrade is in the metal forks. This one has a spinning/ rotating bush wherethe band is tied onto.

This helps and allows the bands to last longer as there aren't any fixed parts damaging the bands as they're drawn. You'll understand better with this comparison.










It is so well made that the bushes doesn't slide sideways (it would be pointless) The gap is minimun to allow the bush to rotate. That's it.

And you can still move the bands along the bush left/right for horizontal adjustment which is essential for us.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Thanks for the details Gaspar.


----------



## Pebble Shooter (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you for your answers, Gaspar.

In my understanding, you need to address a collective request to the Spanish authorities with the help of supportive political parties to obtain an *unambiguous definition* of the legal term "tirachinas perfecionadas" ("perfected slingshots") written down in the law. Moreover, I would argue the fact that slingshots are authorized in most European countries, with the exception of wrist-braced versions in some cases.

It seems as though the lack of such an essential legal definition based on specific criteria makes it possible for any local authority in Spain to de facto ban slingshots for any reason deemed appropriate - maybe the desired outcome in the context of stricter gun control directives from the EU headquarters .

By the sound of it, it may thus just be a matter of time before a total ban on slingshots is implemented in Spain; you may yet have to take collective legal action to stop this possibility i.e. all clubs in Spain need to be involved for that crucial objective.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Gaspar,

Thank you for the answers! Looking forward to your video! Happy sling'n! Sling-On!


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Thank you for all the details.your love of building and exploring new ways is to be commended! I'm hopeful that all of you can continue your game without all the political hub-bub but some people just get on by telling other people what they can and cannot do! That's why I keep to myself they can't tell me what I can't do if they don't know what I'm doing!


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome! I might have to try making one of this style.


----------



## spewing (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for posting that gaboxolo

I have often wondered about that style of slingshot but not really found anything in English that answered my questions.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Royleonard said:


> Thank you for all the details.your love of building and exploring new ways is to be commended! I'm hopeful that all of you can continue your game without all the political hub-bub but some people just get on by telling other people what they can and cannot do! That's why I keep to myself they can't tell me what I can't do if they don't know what I'm doing!


Agree. You're very right.



MIsling said:


> Awesome! I might have to try making one of this style.





spewing said:


> Thanks for posting that gaboxolo
> 
> I have often wondered about that style of slingshot but not really found anything in English that answered my questions.


If you guys need more info just ask away. Making one is the easiest part of the game.
Getting the hang of it is the challenge because the technique is completely different


----------



## Court215 (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank you for all the pics and details! Now pardon me while I just drool over them for a while.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Bumping this post because I found it by accident while GoogleSurfing for Inspiration. Should of figured it would bring me right back to the Forum!? 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Lovely slingshot.

How do you decide where to tie the band horizontally?
What stops the bands sliding in towards the center?

Where could I look at slingshots in this style to buy..... Reasonable price. Functional, doesn't need to be beautiful fjnish??? Any recommendations?

In Ireland we cannot hunt with slingshots or bow/arrow so only target shooting.

Thanks 
Eric.

Thanks.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Eric in Kildare said:


> Lovely slingshot.
> How do you decide where to tie the band horizontally?
> What stops the bands sliding in towards the center?
> Where could I look at slingshots in this style to buy..... Reasonable price. Functional, doesn't need to be beautiful fjnish??? Any recommendations?


1st question) Width between bands vary on each slingshot and each shooter, somewhere between 18 and 22cm.
It's an essential adjustment on this kind of slingshots. 
Those who come from recurve archery know TILLER and FISTMELLE adjustment and can change dramatically the performance of a bow.
This is more or less the same example, distance between bands affects performance amd can only be adjusted by trial an error until you find the exact width that suits you best getting the tightest groupings possible but 20cm width is a good starting point for a beginner.

2nd question) Friction, pure and simple. Make sure to stretch the bands slightly when tying, as a matter of fact I have a tutorial video in my YouTube channel talking about this.

3rd question) My father is retired and he makes frames from time to time when he's bored but I can point you in the right direction with different Spanish makers depending on your budget and how eager you are to get one. Some have waiting lists. 
Just PM me for further info I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Eric in Kildare (Oct 30, 2020)

Thanks for the reply.

Yes I'm familiar with Tiller and Brace Height... We also have nock height too... Its very complex combined with arrow spine and point weights etc. 
I'm shooting barebow, without sights and with all 3 fingers under the arrow.... Its a challenge, can be good then just when you think have it an arrow finds a 7!!

At the moment I have tendon pain in my right arm so no archery or slingshot for at least 2 weeks. I want to try different slingshots to experience them all and the Spanish style looks very interesting.

I'll pm you when I get back shooting, hopefully within a couple of weeks. 
Thanks again. 
Eric.


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Thank you gaboxolo for such an interesting and informative post. I have seen videos or images of this style of slingshot and often wondered how the sighting pegs were used.

I really admire the perspex holes/mark used to ensure your wrist is correctly lined up, that must be a great help in itself!

It would be good to open a betting system (I never bet btw!) on just how long it will be, before slingshots like these, become the norm in all international competition?


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Hola Gabo mi amigo! Tirachina Magnifico!!!!!-y Linatex gummi tambien? WOW!!!!!!!!! :bowdown:


----------

